# Bach Walnut and Sleep Success/Teething



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

Ok -- maybe coincidence, who knows. But a couple of days ago, I started putting a few drops (2-4) of Bach Flower Remedy "Walnut" in DS's sippy cup of water before bed. My cup too. We've gone from too many wakings to count down to just 1-2 (plus a long nursing at dawn). DS has been cutting molars and I read on another thread that Walnut can help here so I gave it a try. I heard that the remedy is helpful in times of change as well. Just wanted to share ... daytime naps have been better too.


----------



## Rox5266 (Nov 26, 2004)

I haven't tried the bach flower walnut, it's worth trying since nothing else has worked for my teething, nightwaking ds recently. Thanks for the info!

Roxanne
Daniel 8/9/03


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

yep, walnut is specifically for times of changes and "protection from outside influences" and the flowers work so well on children, don't they? almost proving that they are so much more in tune with nature, vibrating on a different level, and not "tainted" like we adults are, eh? :LOL okay, they work great for us also, but truly seem to work even better on kids!


----------



## christabell (Jan 20, 2005)

does your child always wake? my son wakes five to six times a night, whether he is teething or not. i was just curious if the remedy helps with all nightwaking.


----------



## mommyabroad (Dec 2, 2004)

Yep, he's a big nightwaker -- teething or not. With the teething, it's more frequent and he's much more restless. I'm curious as to how frequently a Bach remedy can/should be given when it is working?


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

not trying to be a know-it-all, i just love bach flowers and am so happy to share what i know because they are sooooo great, ESPECIALLY for kids:

christabell: the walnut would work if the nightwaking was caused by change and your DC wasn't adjusting well to change by waking. it's the flower specifically for protection from outside influence during change, so it really has many uses in little kids because they are always in a state of change and often could use help doing so smoothly. it is used for when you change jobs, move, for recovery, just get married, have a new baby or pet in the family and for teething and kid things as well as LOTS of others. the flowers are for disharmony in emotional states and the principle is that when the flowers fix the emotional state, the negative manifestations will disappear. and they won't hurt you or your child, so the worst that would happen is no change would take place. so you can try them safely.

mommyabroad: when the flower has shown signs of being effective, stop giving and see if problem is resolved to satisfaction or has changed. if changed, a new flower or combo may be needed.


----------

